

Jeff Bezos supposedly invested $250k in Google in '98, worth $1.6 billion today - adamhowell
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/10/jeff_bezos_google_investment.html

======
staunch
Is it possible to tell if he held onto it until their IPO? Is that kind of
thing declared in their filing?

~~~
danteembermage
[http://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/00011931250414337...](http://sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1288776/000119312504143377/d424b4.htm)

Look at page 102 or CTRL+F for PRINCIPAL AND SELLING STOCKHOLDERS

No Bezos, so either he sold before or sold after. Roger Ebert sold though!

~~~
borism
mybe Bezos invested trough some of the listed companies?

------
jyothi
To note: "While it's not clear what Bezos did with his piece of Google,
Swisher notes that his stock would be worth $1.6 billion today.

------
jakewolf
Read the New Yorker piece
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2009/10/insid...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2009/10/inside-
the-googleplex.html)

------
10ren
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=NASDAQ%3AAMZN+market+ca...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=NASDAQ%3AAMZN+market+capitalization)

$1.6 billion sounds like a lot of money, but to put this in context, Amazon's
market capitalization is $38.29 billion. That's really pretty good.

~~~
pclark
how much of AMZN does Bezos actually own though?

